# Nerites eating my Downoi???



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm beginning to wonder if my Nerites are eating or at least damaging my Downoi. Most leaves look very healthy and some are like "melted", but only a section of the leaf. Could the wrasping of the Nerites be causing this or could it be something else? ie temp, or lack of nutrients. Any thoughts?

20 long
ADA AS/PS
130 watts PC
78*
pH 6.0 (wow)
kh 2 (wow)
nitrAte >5

fauna: otos, Bumblebee and Cherry shrimp and Nerites


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I hear downoi is a delicacy for aquatic herbivores. Maybe your nerites think so as well.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

They have been removed and I'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I have downoi in several tanks with nerites, no problems. It might be that pH reading you got.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> I have downoi in several tanks with nerites, no problems. It might be that pH reading you got.


Sean,
I thought that as well, but the only thing I could find on the reccomended pH for this plant says "5-7".

What are you params?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

~6.5 in the morning ~6.8 in the afternoon/evening.


----------

